# LONDON, OH - Gorgeous Young B & T Male



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I received the following crossposted e-mail from a rescue friend in hopes of finding this handsome boy a home. The original e-mail and his photo are below.*

*London, OH is about 30 miles west of Columbus.*

Permission to cross post

contact [email protected] or call the shelter at 740-852-7387

The Madison County animal shelter in London Ohio is the county dog shelter operated by the humane society. We always have to have room for strays and right now, we are full and it is the July 4th weekend which means lots of strays will be coming in because the dogs will be scared of the fireworks. 

German Shepherd stray male 2-3 years old, dog friendly, not sure on cats. Came into shelter on June 29. Can go to rescue this saturday after 3:00pm. attaching 1 picture.

We are looking for a rescue group to help with this boy as we are full.

Do not reply to any group email as I don't want to miss a chance for this dog. contact [email protected] or call the shelter at 740-852-7387

Betty Peyton
Humane Society of Madison County


----------



## Rubylee (Jul 1, 2011)

He sure is a cutie. Looks so much like my Lo..


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Stunning boy, looks like our Conor did at that age.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

